# pct for monsterdrol



## bgill (May 11, 2008)

this is my first post so if this has been answered flame away or post link to what answers my question. Im just about to finish up a monsterdrol cycle (tren and superdrol i guess)  i have a full bottle of novadex-xt and am curious what else i should take for my pct? I plan on continuing with milk thistle, hawthrone berry, fish oils, saw palmetto, CoQ 10, and red yeast rice. (reason for those is that is what was in the monster pack)  What else should i take and is anything i already plan on taking not needed?? thanks in advance


----------



## Chevrolet (May 11, 2008)

you should have nolvadex.


----------



## bgill (May 12, 2008)

anything else?? and should i take the nolvadex with the novadex-xt


----------



## Amino89 (May 12, 2008)

Definitely use the Nolvadex, the Novedex might kill your libido so you may want to look into something like Post Cycle Support instead, or at least some Maca to go alongside the Novedex.


----------



## bgill (May 12, 2008)

so i have changed my mind after doing a little research and now will no longer be using the novedex but will be adding blue up to my pct and some maca.. if anything else is needed let me know other then that i think im good


----------



## lucifuge (May 12, 2008)

get the nolva... that is the most important one in this situation, especially with superdrol in the picture.


----------



## nni (May 12, 2008)

bgill said:


> so i have changed my mind after doing a little research and now will no longer be using the novedex but will be adding blue up to my pct and some maca.. if anything else is needed let me know other then that i think im good



wait you are dropping an ai for two libido supps? this is dumb, do not do this. if you arent using a serm (dumb move to begin with) then at least use the novedex xt. do not use blue up or maca. the point of pct is not to be horny, it is to restart your test production.


----------



## Amino89 (May 12, 2008)

Keep the SERM definitely. Superdrol is harsh and very suppressive especially when combined with another hormonal compound. I'd look into Post Cycle Suport to go alongside the SERM it will help boost T, regulate estrogen, and retain libido.


----------



## Chevrolet (May 12, 2008)

if you want to get spendy add a cortisol blocker and natural test booster.

to the nolva, i mean. not that other stuff you listed i dont know what that is, unless one of them is tamoxifen citrate then you are good.


----------



## Amino89 (May 12, 2008)

Chevrolet said:


> if you want to get spendy add a cortisol blocker and natural test booster.



x2 a good cortisol regulator would be Lean Xtreme


----------



## bgill (May 12, 2008)

i think i might have been misunderstood.. i am keeping the nolva i dropped the novedex i thought they did the same thing just nolva was better. and i thought the blue up was a test booster and thats what i needed in add. to the nolva...
shoot did i complete read all the other posts wrong? i feel stupid if so jeez

just re-read my post seemed i didnt metion that i got the nolva sorry guys


----------



## workingatit43 (May 13, 2008)

Get the SERM if your worried about libido then add in Post Cycle Support or Stoked also Lean Xtreme would be a nice addition


----------



## Amino89 (May 13, 2008)

Here's an optimal PCT layout:
Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate)
Post Cycle Support
Lean Xtreme


----------



## nni (May 13, 2008)

bgill said:


> i think i might have been misunderstood.. i am keeping the nolva i dropped the novedex i thought they did the same thing just nolva was better. and i thought the blue up was a test booster and thats what i needed in add. to the nolva...
> shoot did i complete read all the other posts wrong? i feel stupid if so jeez
> 
> just re-read my post seemed i didnt metion that i got the nolva sorry guys



oh ok. but maca is for libido, and i am not that big a fan of blue up for boosting test. in the end its your call.


----------

